# Potentially relocating to Hong Kong



## sabba23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have been given the opportunity to move to Hong Kong through my company. Of course this is very new to me. I still haven't received my relocation package. I wanted to ask any on here, if they knew what I should expect? Also negotiating salary. I currently make $48,000 USD and I know that I will need a raise if I want to survive in Hong Kong.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

S


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hello*



sabba23 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been given the opportunity to move to Hong Kong through my company. Of course this is very new to me. I still haven't received my relocation package. I wanted to ask any on here, if they knew what I should expect? Also negotiating salary. I currently make $48,000 USD and I know that I will need a raise if I want to survive in Hong Kong.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Im from Miami and i have been living in Hong Kong for the past three years. I will try to answer any of your questions, JW


----------



## sabba23 (Sep 14, 2010)

*PLease help*



JWilliamson said:


> Im from Miami and i have been living in Hong Kong for the past three years. I will try to answer any of your questions, JW


Thank you! I have some initial questions. So its not final yet. But the project is short term "experimental" 6months max initially.

I have not received my package yet, however this is what I have been told.

1. Paid Housing
2. Up front cash bonus to cover any intial purchases
3. 2 round trip flights back to the states, every three months


I dont want to jump to conclusions or anything. But I feel like I have to get a salary raise for the move. I am due for a raise in January either way. Is there anything else I should be expecting in the package? What should I negotiate.

What is cost of living like. Will I be broke on $3k(USD) a month?

Thanks so much for any information.

Appreciate it.

S


----------



## batman3298 (Nov 9, 2008)

Housing is the major expense for living in Hong Kong. Sounds like you got that covered with paid housing.

You shouldn't go broke with US$3K per month, provided you are not a lavish spender. Transportation and food cost can be inexpensive. Of course, a higher salary would give you more options and makes life easier.

Batman


----------



## sabba23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks! I am not a lavish spender, I do enjoy eating out occassionaly and getting drunk  and maybe a gym membership and once in a blue moon shopping



batman3298 said:


> Housing is the major expense for living in Hong Kong. Sounds like you got that covered with paid housing.
> 
> You shouldn't go broke with US$3K per month, provided you are not a lavish spender. Transportation and food cost can be inexpensive. Of course, a higher salary would give you more options and makes life easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## bankerchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are you moving from. You should engage a tax advisor. How you structure your package with a break out for moving expenses vs salary will greatly reduce your taxes and enhance that $48k. Your biggest expenses will be rent, food and cocktails.

E


----------



## bankerchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Large firms offer tax assistance and returning once a quarter seems aggressive in todays market. Generally paid housing will be a service apt where you will not need to buy anything.


----------

